# Liver protection - When to take it?



## Hlanderr (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey,
I'm about to go onto a prohormone cycle, and how should I take milk thisle?
Is anytime fine? Or should I purposely take it before a meal?
Or without any food in between meals?

I plan on taking it three times a day when on the cycle....

Thanks


----------



## Robyne Arrow (Nov 9, 2005)

God I have no clue       .  I'm sorry but if I had to take liver protection (??) in regards to something I was doing, I wouldn't be doing what I was doing.

I dont even know if what I said made any sense.  Just be careful ok.  I don't know if the response here would be as good as in a few of the other sections of this forum. But I'm new so I wouldn't know. Ugh!!


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 9, 2005)

IMO you don't need liver protection for prohormones...It you are feeling paranoid take your thistle at a different time from you PH doses...always take w/ food


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 10, 2005)

Really.....

Cause I have been under the impression that some of the prohormones out there are MORE damaging on your liver than steroids..... numerous people from this forum told me that....

As compared to a injected steroid, an oral pro-hormone hits the liver harder, and the anabolic compound can do quite a bit of damage if you are not taking precaustions.

I'm going to be using milk thisle, ALA, and cranberry juice daily when I'm on.

Thanks for the advice about taking with food though, I will definetly do that.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 10, 2005)

Robyne Arrow said:
			
		

> God I have no clue       .  I'm sorry but if I had to take liver protection (??) in regards to something I was doing, I wouldn't be doing what I was doing.


That's like saying you wouldn't drive because you have to wear a seatbelt to protect you.   

Take your milk thistle and ALA with food.


----------



## Skigazzi (Nov 13, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> IMO you don't need liver protection for prohormones...It you are feeling paranoid take your thistle at a different time from you PH doses...always take w/ food



Well, depending on the PH, you could be right.  Something like 1T, 1AD, or a dermal product, then its not really needed, but any of these new 17a methylated compounds are anabolic liver poison, and should be taken with Milk Thistle, ALA and NAC.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 14, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> always take w/ food



*Milk Thistle*

I've read that we should take Milk Thistle with food, and never on an empty stomach.

I take 1000 MG of Milk Thistle on most days with dinner.


Question:

What's wrong with taking it on an _empty_ stomach?


----------



## Hlanderr (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks....


yeah im not sure why taking it with food is better.... maybe just better uptake


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 14, 2005)

^ I'm just asking in case there are detrimental effects by taking Milk Thistle on an empty stomach.


----------



## radradioman (Nov 15, 2005)

You probly want to take it on an empty stomach for the same reason you take Ibprofen on an empty stomach. To coat your stomach first, this way you avoid any nasty stomach aches or associations


----------

